# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 343 : le casque et la plume

## Netsabes

Lire la news sur le site.

Qu’est-ce que l’été ? Une saison, certes. Où, en notre qualité de citoyens d’un pays de l’hémisphère Nord, nous nous trouvons présentement, ok. Mais que représente l’été ? La chaleur, les vacances, les voyages, la plage, la mer, les glaces à cinq boules, la sieste au soleil, la crème hydratante anti-brûlures, les pschitts anti-moustiques, le petit dej’ juste avant midi à la terrasse du café du coin en lisant le journal, les tournois de pétanque sur la place de l’Église avec les p’tits vieux qui carburent à l’alcool de prune depuis leur réveil à 4 heures du matin pour aller nourrir les bêtes… Et, bien sûr, le Canard PC spécial été, un numéro comme toujours bien gourmand puisqu’il pèse 132 pages. Ah oui, quand même : ça en fait des choses à lire pendant que vous cherchez un moyen pas complètement ridicule de descendre de votre hamac.
Au programme de cet épais magazine, on trouve tout d’abord des dossiers, et pas des moindres. Six pages sur l’*Oculus Rift* par ackboo, qui s’est replongé dans les mondes virtuels après son précédent dossier sur le HTC Vive. Suivent des dossiers sur *les jeux de sécurité routière*, du plus sérieux au plus fantaisiste, et sur les effets possibles du *Brexit sur les développeurs et éditeurs britanniques*. Un tantinet moins sérieux : une exploration du monde merveilleux de *Kerbal Space Program* avec le mod hardcore RO/RSS/RP-0 (si, si…) et surtout un florilège, tous jeux confondus, des *meilleurs mods que vous n’installerez jamais*. Mais je sens bien qu’attaquer par les dossiers vous perturbe, alors rassurez-vous : ce numéro de Canard PC contient aussi son lot de tests, qui couvrent toute l’échelle de notation ou presque. Rendez-vous compte, nous avons du *Furi*, du *Inside*, du *Anarcute*, du *Landmark*, du*Space Run Galaxy*, du *Boxboxboy*, mais aussi du *Mighty N°9*, du *Dreamfall Chapters*, du *Age of Barbarian*, du *Umbrella Corps* ou encore du *Kick Off Revival*, il y en a pour tout le monde ! Parmi la tripotée d’autres jeux testés, il y en a même un qui s’appelle*VA-11 Hall-A* (et non, ce n’est pas une simulation aéronautique), c’est dire s’il y a de la variété !
Des jeux d’aviation, il y en a en revanche dans les _En chantier_, avec notamment*Combat Air Patrol 2* et *Aerofly FS 2 Flight Simulator*. Également en accès anticipé et auscultés dans nos pages : *Youtubers Life*, *Gloria Victis* et *Planet Centauri*, le Terraria français. Sans oublier nos pages sur les jeux à venir, dédiées à *Of Kings and Men*,*Infinity: Battlescape* et *System Shock* (le reboot, pas celui de 1993). Mais attendez, il en reste encore ! Pour _C’est développé près de chez vous_, Maria Kalash est allée visiter les jeunes développeurs d’*Event[0]* chez Ocelot Society. Pipomantis, de son côté, parle dans son _On y joue enfin_ du plaisir de retrouver les jeux du *Jackbox Party Pack*, tandis que Fishbone revient sur *Omikron: The Nomad Soul*. Enfin, Netsabes dissèque les restes de Lionhead Studios et tente de comprendre comment le développeur de *Fable 2* s’est retrouvé sur *Fable Legends*. Et n’oublions pas de nouveaux tests hardware (avec notamment la *GeForce GTX 1070*) en plus de l’actu hard… Mais vous vous en doutez, ce n’est pas encore tout à fait ça qui définit un numéro spécial été.
Chez nous, à Canard PC, nous sommes perclus de traditions. Par exemple, pour le numéro d’été, on se démêne toujours pour faire des bêtises. Et que fait-on (traditionnellement) avec les traditions ? On les honore. Ce numéro d’été déborde donc de calembredaines. On y va en douceur avec huit nouvelles pages des épatantes aventures de *Mario Sporco*, toujours par Didier Couly et Louis-Ferdinand Sébum, et on ne s’arrête pas en si bon chemin : pour vous occuper à la plage ou dans le train, il y a nos célèbres jeux de l’été. Au programme cette année, une relecture du *jeu de l’oie à la sauce Canard PC* (pour jouer à plusieurs) et une activité plus cérébrale, le* « jeu des commentaires »* (pour jouer en solo). Enfin, il reste encore la pièce maîtresse, la nouveauté exclusive et inédite : le numéro zéro de notre nouveau magazine spécial e-sport (tout le monde en fait, pourquoi pas nous ?). Intitulé *L’E-quipe*, il contient tout ce qu’il vous faut : interviews de winners, pages de résultats parfaitement compréhensibles, publicités pour des produits pas du tout dopants, analyses sérieuses du marché… Huit pages bourrées de talent sur la dernière mode qui buzz sur la hype ! Et voilà, on a à peu près fait le tour de ces 132 pages, magnifiquement jointes entre elles par une couverture à dos carré.
Canard PC 343 sort le 21 juillet 2016 pour la modique somme de 6,90€. Et comme il s’agit du numéro d’été, il restera en kiosques tout juillet et tout août et ne les quittera qu’avec l’arrivée du numéro 344 le 1er septembre. La vie est ainsi faite.

----------


## Kaelis

Parfait pour les toilettes le jeu de l'oie!  ::o:

----------


## Marcus Miragos

J'espère juste le recevoir avant de partir en vacances ce coup ci^^

----------


## MathieuC

Bonnes vacances  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Surtout que la destination va etre tres luxueuse cette annee  ::P:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Battlezone 98 Redux.... sérieusement. J'ai hâte d'avoir l'avis de CPC. Parce que franchement je me suis pris une grosse bouffée de nostalgie dans la tronche là. Sinon : 


> VA-11 HALL-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action is an indie bartender simulation video game with visual novel elements as well as cyberpunk and anime-inspired visuals


que je sais même pas par où commencer là. Curieux de voir le résultat. Pour le reste, très content de voir un peu de KSP, hâte de lire le test de Furi, super-content (*beuarpls*) de revoir du Nomad Soul, et tout ça JUSTE APRES AVOIR RACHETE DRAGON AGE merde quoi maintenant je veux (re)jouer à tout ça.

----------


## Lianhua

Il me tarde de poser mes mains sur ce jeu de l'oie  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, mais faut deja que je finisse l'ancien numéro + les deux derniers HS.
Va falloir que j'investisse dans du laxatif concentré  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

_"le numéro zéro de notre nouveau magazine spécial e-sport (tout le monde en fait, pourquoi pas nous ?). Intitulé L’E-quipe, il contient tout ce qu’il vous faut : interviews de winners, pages de résultats parfaitement compréhensibles, publicités pour des produits pas du tout dopants, analyses sérieuses du marché… Huit pages bourrées de talent sur la dernière mode qui buzz sur la hype !"
_
Hou pitain, je sens bien la barre de rire venir d'ici !!  :^_^:

----------


## Pifou

> _le numéro zéro_

----------


## gnak

Quelqu'un l'a vu à Lyon ? Il était pas dispo hier.

----------


## Agano

Il est dispo à Tours.


Putain le jeu des commentaires  ::XD:: 


J'en ai pleuré de rire.

----------


## Ethelka

Y a des problèmes de livraison pour les abonnés? Je ne l'ai en effet toujours pas reçu.

----------


## Mastaba

> _"le numéro zéro de notre nouveau magazine spécial e-sport (tout le monde en fait, pourquoi pas nous ?). Intitulé L’E-quipe, il contient tout ce qu’il vous faut : interviews de winners, pages de résultats parfaitement compréhensibles, publicités pour des produits pas du tout dopants, analyses sérieuses du marché… Huit pages bourrées de talent sur la dernière mode qui buzz sur la hype !"
> _
> Hou pitain, je sens bien la barre de rire venir d'ici !!


A propos d'esport, autant l'aspect compétitif/cashprize/sport me laisse froid, autant je trouve les émissions _game one e-sport_ rediffusées en ce moment à la télé très sympa.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les aventures de Fishbone  ::lol:: .

Je les ai fait lire à ma femme, qui a laissé la saleté de gamin se vautrer chez elle.

----------


## Dis Camion

> Les aventures de Fishbone .
> 
> Je les ai fait lire à ma femme, qui a laissé la saleté de gamin se vautrer chez elle.


Pas mieux. J'ai adoré aussi. Il m'est arrivé peu ou prou la même mésaventure, ce qui a rendu le propos d'autant plus pertinent.

----------


## Jombie

Le numéro est pas dispo sur ePresse… Snoinf snoinf, fait le canard à l'autre bout du monde.
Vivement CPC Online !

----------


## LaVaBo

Quelqu'un a le nom des 3 jeux de société dont parle le canard dé ?


Oh, et le numéro du type qui fournit Sebum et Cooly pour les brainstorming BD... Des snipers de corps à corps !

----------


## Dis Camion

> Quelqu'un a le nom des 3 jeux de société dont parle le canard dé ?
> 
> 
> Oh, et le numéro du type qui fournit Sebum et Cooly pour les brainstorming BD... Des snipers de corps à corps !


Les trois jeux sont : Quadropolis, Titan Race et Saboteur : Les mineurs contre-attaquent.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les trois jeux sont : Quadropolis, Titan Race et Saboteur : Les mineurs contre-attaquent.


Beaucoup merci. Titan Race et Saboteur me tentent bien pour les vacances, ça changera de Wanted ou Jungle Speed.

----------


## Bah

Comme souvent petite frustration à la lecture d'un test, celui de Fury en l'occurrence. Rien n'indique avec quels interface ça se joue le mieux (ou avec lesquels c'est au moins jouable de manière agréable). Personnellement je ne joue plus que sur un portable sans manette donc je suis souvent frustré de ne pas avoir cette information (sur un jeu de ce genre, sur un jeu de gestion je vois à peu près...).

----------


## Frypolar

> Comme souvent petite frustration à la lecture d'un test, celui de Fury en l'occurrence. Rien n'indique avec quels interface ça se joue le mieux (ou avec lesquels c'est au moins jouable de manière agréable). Personnellement je ne joue plus que sur un portable sans manette donc je suis souvent frustré de ne pas avoir cette information (sur un jeu de ce genre, sur un jeu de gestion je vois à peu près...).


En même temps c’est très dépendant du joueur. Les deux seuls jeux pour lesquels je préfère un pad sont Valdis Story et Euro Truck Simulator principalement pour les gâchettes analogiques. À moins d’avoir pile les mêmes préférences que le testeur ça ne t’avancerait pas beaucoup comme info  ::unsure::

----------


## Bah

> En même temps c’est très dépendant du joueur. Les deux seuls jeux pour lesquels je préfère un pad sont Valdis Story et Euro Truck Simulator principalement pour les gâchettes analogiques. À moins d’avoir pile les mêmes préférences que le testeur ça ne t’avancerait pas beaucoup comme info


Ben disons que c'est un peu pareil qu'un test quoi... Mais par exemple quand je me suis posé la question pour dark souls, on m'a unanimement dit sur le topic que clavier souris c'était bien moins pratique. Je suppose que pour un jeu de baston style Street Fighter ce serait pareil. Ca me parait pas déconnant de réussir à objectiver ça assez facilement. D'ailleurs certains tests en parlent explicitement.

----------


## Catel

Dites donc il a vieilli Fishbone, même chez Couly  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dites donc il a vieilli Fishbone, même chez Couly


Et il s'est arrondi aussi (toujours dans la BD hein, je connais pas le bonhomme).

----------


## vectra

Sympa aussi, l'encart sur l'e-sport  ::lol::

----------


## Mepeanuts

J'ai adoré les aventures de Fishbone, d'ailleurs si vous pouviez en faire une planche à partager (mixte fromage/saucisson  ::ninja:: ) sur les réseaux sociaux comme vous faites parfois ce serait cool, je pense que ça amuserait pas mal de mes amis hérétiques qui non contents de ne pas lire CPC installent Windows 10 à la première sollicitation (les cons, moi j'ai attendu la deuxième !).
 ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ben disons que c'est un peu pareil qu'un test quoi... Mais par exemple quand je me suis posé la question pour dark souls, on m'a unanimement dit sur le topic que clavier souris c'était bien moins pratique. Je suppose que pour un jeu de baston style Street Fighter ce serait pareil. Ca me parait pas déconnant de réussir à objectiver ça assez facilement. D'ailleurs certains tests en parlent explicitement.


Ben par exemple je préfère Dark Souls au clavier/souris. Déjà parce qu’à partir du moment où tu dois gérer une caméra en 3D une souris est plus pratique. Ensuite parce que tu peux te passer du lock ce qui rend les affrontements contre les groupes bien plus pratiques à gérer. Le problème c’est que les développeurs sont des quiches donc t’as une espèce d’accélération ultra chelou qui m’a fait lâché le 3 (sur le 2 ça passait) et ils ne sont pas capables de gérer proprement le double clic or c’est la commande pour les attaques puissantes dans DS2 donc t’es obligé de passer par un script pour corriger ça  ::happy2::

----------


## Bah

Ouais donc au final c'est un peu tout pourri quoi...

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais donc au final c'est un peu tout pourri quoi...


Sur le 2 avec un script ça m’allait très bien. Il m’a fallu un moment pour comprendre l’origine du bug mais, une fois corrigé, le combo clavier/souris est plus pratique de mon point de vue. Dans tous les cas je trouve bien moins supportable le fait de gérer une caméra avec un pad.

----------


## Largo

Sympa la bonne vieille faute d'orthographe sur la pub Arma 3,  au dos du magazine (la trouveras tu ami lecteur ?).
L'épidémie continue ou bien il faut que je bûche les réformes de l'orthographe ? 😑

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sympa la bonne vieille faute d'orthographe sur la pub Arma 3,  au dos du magazine (la trouveras tu ami lecteur ?).
> L'épidémie continue ou bien il faut que je bûche les réformes de l'orthographe ?


Un anglicisme qui est resté sans doute, et qui nous étend à terre  ::P:

----------


## Largo

Même pas, c'est la même orthographe en anglais...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Même pas, c'est la même orthographe en anglais...


Ah ben oui tiens c'est vrai  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lianhua

Les pubs de l'encart e-sport sont géniales  ::lol::

----------


## Aeru

> Sympa la bonne vieille faute d'orthographe sur la pub Arma 3,  au dos du magazine (la trouveras tu ami lecteur ?).
> L'épidémie continue ou bien il faut que je bûche les réformes de l'orthographe ? ��


Tu as vraiment lu le magazine jusqu'à la dernière ligne en tous cas  ::P:

----------


## Arsgunner

Bonjour,

J'ai abandonné mon numéro dans de mauvaises mains et je suis bien embêté car je ne me souviens plus des utilitaires présentés dans ce numéro, une bonne âme pour me redonner la liste ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai abandonné mon numéro dans de mauvaises mains et je suis bien embêté car je ne me souviens plus des utilitaires présentés dans ce numéro, une bonne âme pour me redonner la liste ?


QGis pour les fans de pornos amateurs allemands, File Converter pour les fans de trans-trucs, Clover pour les fans d'onglets (et on ne parle pas de barbaque), et Fidelify pour les bourgeois abonnés à un service de streaming musical bien connu

----------


## Bah

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, voulaient essayer *Reigns* après la lecture du test dans CPC, il vient de sortir en fait.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai lu le dossier sur le Rift, je n'imaginais pas qu'il existe des jeux VR à la 3ème personne. Je ne vois pas trop l'apport du casque virtuel dans ce cas.

----------


## Arsgunner

> QGis pour les fans de pornos amateurs allemands, File Converter pour les fans de trans-trucs, Clover pour les fans d'onglets (et on ne parle pas de barbaque), et Fidelify pour les bourgeois abonnés à un service de streaming musical bien connu


Merci, à noter que l'installateur de Fidelify est actuellement détecté comme logiciel malveillant...

----------


## Bah

> Merci, à noter que l'installateur de Fidelify est actuellement détecté comme logiciel malveillant...


Et clover moi j'ai réussi à choper qu'une version en chinois.

----------


## Frypolar

Voilà la version précédente : https://archive.org/download/CloverS...up_3.0.406.zip

----------


## Bah

Je vais tester. Merci !

----------


## Wobak

L'installeur est en chinois, mais après le soft peut changer de langue  ::):

----------


## Bah

> L'installeur est en chinois, mais après le soft peut changer de langue


J'ai pas trouvé. J'ai installé en chinois et ensuite j'avais du texte chinois en quelques endroits de mon explorateur. Faut vraiment que je réessaie, j'ai pas dû voir les options.

----------

